# "Atat de singur"



## TheSeeker

This is another phrase I hear occasionally and never know what it means.

I asked my Romanian friend what "atat" means and he said that it's something like "it's enough" when said by itself, but everytime that I've heard it it doesn't seem to mean that. As in this phrase, it would seem to translate to something like "it's certainly enough" (according to my understanding of Romanian).

Thanks!

P.S. 
If you want to laugh at some of the translations I come up with I wouldn't mind at all, I find it funny myself.


----------



## farscape

*So lonely*, just like the Police song 

Depending on the context, *atât* could mean _this much (_or_ it's enough _as your friend said when you want something to stop_)_ or _so_ as in _so tired_, _so much, _etc.

mi-e atât de sete - I'm so thirsty
atât de mult - so much

and so on...

Later,

.


----------



## TheSeeker

Oh yes! I was thinking "Sigur" (sp?) instead of "Singur", oops. :O

So you would say "Mi-e atat de obosit" instead of "Sunt asa obosit?" 

Thanks!


----------



## farscape

Well... almost: "Sunt atât de obosit"


Later,


----------

